# Introduction



## catclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone... My name is Tyler, im 13, and live in Southern California.

I will recently be purchasing a purebred Exotic Shorthair kitten here in California, so I figured I might as well become an active member of this community!  

See Ya!,
Tyler


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Hiya Tyler, and welcome to cat forum! I LOVE Exotic Shorthairs, have you reserved or found a kitten yet? Do you know colours/gender/etc? How excited you must be!

Ems


----------



## catclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

Well Im hoping to get a male, and for color, maybe a classic red, black & white, or Seal Lynx Point.

I have found a breeder, but have not yet reserved the kitten...


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome!

I am excited for you and look forward to hearing about your kitten when you get 'him'. We love seeing pictures, especially of the babies, so if you can post some when 'he' arrives, please do!

If you have any questions, there are a lot of very kitty-smart members on catforum...don't hesitate to ask anything you like. There are no 'wrong' questions, and the members are more than happy to help in anyway they can!

Congrats on your soon-to-be kitten!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Tyler,
Welcome! I am new here too and everyone has been very nice.


Debs


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Catclaw, great to have you on the forum!  

I am going to move this thread to Say Meow, it is we meet and greet new members. 

Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Tyler, I hope you post pictures when you get your kitty, I love Shorthairs :wink


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome!
I am a newbie from SoCal too! 

Check out this website...
www.petfinder.org
It is a website where you can find dogs,cats,birds,reptiles,horses,etc that are up for adoption.

Do a search and perhaps you can find what you are looking for AND rescue a homeless animal at the same time!


----------

